# CSI Reptilian



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 12, 2008)

I got bored so I watched CSI, then got the idea of this new game
here's how it works, a person is attacked by a reptile, depending on the clues given on the body, the other person has to name the reptile that attacked, or killed this person. but the clues have to be a bit obvious, so that the person is able to figure out, if the person gets the suspected reptile right, the person that got it rights puts the next mystery up

I'll go first

"There has been a dead body found near a small village in Western Africa. It looks like the body is half digested, the body has been identified as a 5' girl that has been missing for days. The rain has washed the tracks and other possible evidence away, but it clearly shows that her bones have been crushed, and her body has been digested"


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 12, 2008)

african rock python


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 12, 2008)

that is correct, your turn


----------



## nat (Jan 12, 2008)

you find a body with their knee caps crushed and the body trampled in general... and there are suspicious beak mark bites all over


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 12, 2008)

nat said:


> you find a body with their knee caps crushed and the body trampled in general... and there are suspicious beak mark bites all over



A pack of Bee's started attacking you. You are running around frantically and you fall over a rock and crushed your knee camps. Unable to move, your body its stung to death.

Am I right?


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 12, 2008)

snapping turtle?


----------



## nat (Jan 13, 2008)

My sulcata Jack once he gets a bit bigger... little bugger loves ramming things. I don't want to know what kind of damage he will pull off once he's over 100 lbs. :shhe


----------



## DZLife (Jan 30, 2008)

An ostrich?


----------



## DZLife (Jan 30, 2008)

or wait, does it have to be a reptile?


----------



## Ultrakd (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it a Savanna Monitor?


----------

